# Overeem Charged With Battery. Could Face 6 Months In Jail



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

> *Ultimate Fighting Championship star Alistair Overeem has been charged with one count of misdemeanor battery stemming from an incident at Wynn Las Vegas over New Year's weekend.
> 
> If convicted, the heavyweight title challenger faces a maximum of six months in the Clark County Detention Center and not more than a $1,000 fine.
> 
> ...


Dont know why is pushed/shoved her. Will be an interesting story to keep an eye on..


----------



## peanuts40 (Mar 20, 2011)

He probably just looked at her.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats terrible. Its one thing beating the shit out of somebody... but making a lady "stagger back" ?? Now, thats crossed the line! :sarcastic05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Iv pushed girls before... They come at you all crazy scratching and clawing and what not. What in the world are you supposed to do??? No person at the party that saw me push the girl felt i was in the wrong. If anything pushing a girl means you are being nice for her health. If you wanted to hurt her it obviously wouldnt be hard.

So if Overeem was in a similar situation i think he is totally in the right. Unless he shuved her so far she could have broken something or whatever.. but i doubts thats the case. He probably barely pushed her and since he is so big she flew away. Obviously if a guy like Overeem ment any harm it obviously would have happened.

But as always with these situations. More info needs to be released before anyone can form a serious opinion.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not a doctor but I think she's scarred for life.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Not enough info to say who's right/wrong, it says nothing about the why or how, but you can shitcan the idea of him going to jail.

Nobody in North America is going to jail for misdemeanor battery unless they have an extensive criminal record already. Even if he is convicted, he'll get a finger wagging from the judge and a fine. Won't have any effect at all on his MMA career, unless there is a lot more to it than this implies.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Ughhh. dumb drunken bitch.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He won't get 6 months..


Battery isn't even a real thing. It's just something butthurt snitches use to try to get back at people.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Jeez, Overeem just can't catch a break!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

since when has making someone 'stagger back' been a criminal offence? the world has gone mad.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv pushed girls before... They come at you all crazy scratching and clawing and what not. What in the world are you supposed to do??? No person at the party that saw me push the girl felt i was in the wrong. If anything pushing a girl means you are being nice for her health. If you wanted to hurt her it obviously wouldnt be hard.
> 
> So if Overeem was in a similar situation i think he is totally in the right. Unless he shuved her so far she could have broken something or whatever.. but i doubts thats the case. He probably barely pushed her and since he is so big she flew away. Obviously if a guy like Overeem ment any harm it obviously would have happened.
> 
> But as always with these situations. More info needs to be released before anyone can form a serious opinion.


I'm on the exact same page here. In a lot of my "circles" I'm known as the guy who grew up kickboxing and had a few cage fights. Contrary to popular belief it's not just dumbass drunk dudes that want to mess with you. Most of the time it's a joking way but we all know that drunk people don't know when to quit.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I've never seen anyone in my life get 6 months for midemeanor battery. Hell, I've even seen people get far less than 6 months for felony battery.



Roflcopter said:


> He won't get 6 months..
> 
> 
> Battery isn't even a real thing. It's just something butthurt snitches use to try to get back at people.


Oh it's very real. Sure people always claim they were battered every time they get in an argument. We see the actual thing all the time. Getting in a fight is a battery. Hell, spitting on someone is a battery. There's also sexual battery, felony battery (GBI), battery on a police officer ect...

Back to subject. Charges likely won't even be filed against Overeem.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This shit is stupid.

"Oh he pushed me!!!"

That's whats wrong with the world, some bitch whose too lazy to get a job probably saw Overeem and tried to get an easy payday.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> since when has making someone 'stagger back' been a criminal offence? the world has gone mad.


Battery can literally be as simple as 'unwanted touching'. Could be as basic as brushing someone aside. Silly, but true. That said, the courts don't tend to stand for people who take advantage of that meaning. Not only will Overeem not spend six months in jail, but nothing will ultimately come of this. At all.

I don't know what it is with Americans and lawsuits. Someone pokes you and it's almost as though you've won the lottery, especially if that person is a celebrity.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahaha if the Reem "pushed" her then I think she would have done more then "stagger back". I mean come on if anything she was trying to have sexy times with him and he was trying to get her off of him. 

If this was an average chick say 120lbs and the Reem pushed her she would have ended up at the other end of the strip


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mo money, Mo problems. I'm gonna go buy a _Free Overeem_ T-shirt.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The good news is thanks to our war on drugs and the resulting prison overpopulation any sentence that is less than a year is typically suspended.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Definitely a lazy woman looking for a payday on the expense of Alistair. Staggered, what the hell? I hope it all blows up on the chikcs face somehow.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, blows up on her face. 



I think Reem does have a prior, from when he and Valentijn got in a bar fight and like 8 securities guards were hospitalized.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Haha, blows up on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Reem does have a prior, from when he and Valentijn got in a bar fight and like 8 securities guards were hospitalized.


What kind of fool picks a bar fight with the Reems?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Haha, blows up on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Reem does have a prior, from when he and Valentijn got in a bar fight and like 8 securities guards were hospitalized.


Don't forget how he got that scar on his cheek.


> "I was 15 years old and hanging out in bars in my home country of the Netherlands, and I was always getting into fights. And this one guy broke a bottle in my face. I had to have 20 stitches through my cheek. I've always been a fighter and always competitive. But I then started to get more disciplined and [learned how to] not be such a rebel. My brother helped me focus to get out of trouble and get me in the right direction."


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I've seen Overeem shove men close to 300 pounds in muscle to the ground if he pushed her she would have done about 3 barrel rolls. Most likely he put his hand in her face because she was invading his personal space. He isn't getting into any real trouble for this.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've never seen anyone in my life get 6 months for midemeanor battery. Hell, I've even seen people get far less than 6 months for felony battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait are you a cop? And live in Cali? Ahhh the Nick Diaz hate makes sense now hehe.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> What kind of fool picks a bar fight with the Reems?


I know this one. A drunken one, right? 

I had a guy I use to work with back about 20 years ago he was about 6'10 and weighed at least 300 lbs. Thing was he looked like a little kid in the face. He was a really nice guy. He told me he quit going to bars, because almost every time he did someone wanted to fight him. I am sure Reem has the same problem.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Term said:


> I know this one. A drunken one, right?
> 
> I had a guy I use to work with back about 20 years ago he was about 6'10 and weighed at least 300 lbs. Thing was he looked like a little kid in the face. He was a really nice guy. He told me he quit going to bars, because almost every time he did someone wanted to fight him. I am sure Reem has the same problem.


Makes sense, drunk dudes like to assert their dominance by picking the biggest guy in the room and trying to fight him. Liquid courage is a scary thing.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

That's bullshit. Some haters trying to get at him. Hope he'll be fine and we get to know when JDS vs Reem takes place


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Why is everyone rushing to Overeem's defense when none of you even know the full story? All we know is he put his hands on someone and got in trouble for it. Clearly, he did the right thing in that situation :confused05:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think people are defending Overeem because it is obvious he did not try to physically hurt the women. As other have mentioned, if Overeem really shoved her she would have done a lot more than stumble back. We have all seen the guy toss HW fighters around like rag dolls.

It may be an assumption, but if it is true gives us a lot of info.


Oh snap I found a video of what happened:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Why is everyone rushing to Overeem's defense when none of you even know the full story? All we know is he put his hands on someone and got in trouble for it. Clearly, he did the right thing in that situation :confused05:


Good point Mike. I think everyone is just remembering/relating to personal Knowledge/experience.

I once had a tiny fun sized GF go apeshit on me, slapping and clawing... I didn't so much push her as stopped her forward momentum. 

She flew/dove across the room, bounced off the couch, rolled over the coffee table and laid in the floor whimpering. and threatened to press charges.

*Overeem is innocent until proven guilty*.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I think people are defending Overeem because it is obvious he did not try to physically hurt the women. As other have mentioned, if Overeem really shoved her she would have done a lot more than stumble back. We have all seen the guy toss HW fighters around like rag dolls.
> 
> It may be an assumption, but if it is true gives us a lot of info.


Who cares how hard he pushed her. You don't get to put your hands on someone just because they're bothering you, especially if you're an MMA fighter. You guys act like he couldn't of walked away and gone somewhere else.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Hahaha if the Reem "pushed" her then I think she would have done more then "stagger back". I mean come on if anything she was trying to have sexy times with him and he was trying to get her off of him.
> 
> If this was an average chick say 120lbs and the Reem pushed her she would have ended up at the other end of the strip


Definitely this. If Alistair had any malice intent, I'm confident he'd push her head off of her shoulders. 

If he's found innocent (which I'm sure he will be) I think the dumb broad should get 6 months for being a pathetic attention whore... and a regular whore as well since we all know what she was really up to.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Who cares how hard he pushed her. You don't get to put your hands on someone just because they're bothering you, especially if you're an MMA fighter. You guys act like he couldn't of walked away and gone somewhere else.


The point is there isn't much to get worked up over. So Overeem put his hands someone. They didn't get hurt. Slap him on the wrist or charge him with whatever minor offense you can think of but this is going to turn into a scandal.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Now I understand why you all say he will never be great... I mean if he can not even knock down a woman!!


Enough of that... Why is this news??? She probably just bumped into him and thought she was going to get PAID.. If he really intended to push her I am sure the staggering would have happened after she got back up.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Definitely a lazy woman looking for a payday on the expense of Alistair. Staggered, what the hell? I hope it all blows up on the chikcs face somehow.


This.

The fact that the police weren't called and overeem wasn't arrested infers to me that the woman was later informed "who that man" was that pushed her and is now looking for her payday so she's dragging him to court.

If my assumption is true I hope this bitch is counter sued for damaging his reputation.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Who cares how hard he pushed her. You don't get to put your hands on someone just because they're bothering you, especially if you're an MMA fighter. You guys act like he couldn't of walked away and gone somewhere else.


How do you know she didn't put her hands on him first? If she did, he is free to defend himself with in reason. From the description "her stumbling backwards" it sure sounds like he didn't defend himself to his full ability. 

As oldfan pointed out, I think most people are just recalling a crazy women in their life who took "a guy can't hit a girl" for granted. You see these women all the time in bars. They weigh about 110lbs soaking wet but they act like the toughest SOB in the bar.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hank has it nailed and MMAnWeed. I don't care how big or small a chick is. If she puts herself in a mans posistion she will be treated like a man. If she didn't want to get pushed she shouldn't have put her self in that situation


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Should've kneed her to the liver.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I love how everybody here is just flat out jumping to conclusions with literally no evidence. Maybe she's lying. Maybe she isn't. None of us knows. None of us has any evidence to point either way.

But that won't stop the keyboard cowboys from going to work painting her as a money grubbing whore.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Killstarz said:


> since when has making someone 'stagger back' been a criminal offence? the world has gone mad.


Whether the person is injured or not grabbing someone in the face and shoving them is considered assault. People have been arrested for less. Its one of those situations that you have to be careful with what you do because people are looking for an excuse to sue your ass.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

This could be the same shit a chick tried to pull with Hughes, ill reserve judgment.

If he actually punched her I would think they would have taken him to jail.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

It’s laughable to think Overeem “got into a fight” with someone and they weren’t seriously injured.
If he “shoved” a woman than I would expect her to have hit the ground pretty hard, if not than it sounds like someone is chasing gold in an attempt to “settle out of court” and cash in on this.

Overeem is going to have to modify his behavior/socializing because parasitic lawyers and gold diggers will be looking for a payout.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

What a stupid system we live in, if I was Overeem I'd want money for appearing in court for something so stupid. He has every right to defend himself if he feels threatened, pushing someone's face means they were in your own personal space and were more than likely being confrontational what a waste of time.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

And another brilliant completely uniformed opinion on the situation. Does no one realize how ignorant they are looking in this thread? Seriously?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well if it happened in a casino there will be all kinds of video I would think.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Im not reading into this much at all. I feel like if he pushed her, she would have tried to say he punched her. Since she said he pushed her he probably held his hands up or tried to push her hands away if she was getting in his face. Either way all speculation at this point but sounds dumb to me. Only reason this matters is its bad PR for the UFC since people will blow the headline into all MMA's beat their wives and are savages.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> I love how everybody here is just flat out jumping to conclusions with literally no evidence. Maybe she's lying. Maybe she isn't. None of us knows. None of us has any evidence to point either way.
> 
> But that won't stop the keyboard cowboys from going to work painting her as a money grubbing whore.


God forbid people use a little common sense and critical thinking to make educated assumptions as to what happened based on the facts given.......... If you actually have a logical argument against what has been said, then by all means post it. If not then why the **** did you post in the first place?


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

He probably just bumped into her in the club or something and she went flying backwards. Overeem is like a brick wall.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

+







+







=


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard the poor girl has come down with Golddigger's Syndrome as result of the traumatic push  My heart goes out to her.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Randomhero FTW said:


> God forbid people use a little common sense and critical thinking to make educated assumptions as to what happened based on the facts given.......... If you actually have a logical argument against what has been said, then by all means post it. If not then why the **** did you post in the first place?


Except no one here is using common sense and there is nothing educated about any assumptions being made. My argument has been we don't actually have any real information on what happened. Not nearly enough to make an educated guess or any real deductions. I'm pointing out how utterly assholish most of the "educated guessers" here are being. No evidence of any kind automatically makes the woman a gold digging whore is everyone's counter argument. 

I feel safe in my logic. How's yours holding up?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Whore? Nothin about her sexual activity revealed here that I can see, but I can't imagine any circumstances under which calling the cops way after the fact over a push is anything but hoping for a settlement because you heard the guy was famous, and filing an assault charge is an important first step on that path.

Color me cynical but I've seen scenarios like this way too often.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Whore? Nothin about her sexual activity revealed here that I can see, but I can't imagine any circumstances under which* calling the cops way after the fact* over a push is anything but hoping for a settlement because you heard the guy was famous, and filing an assault charge is an important first step on that path.
> 
> Color me cynical but I've seen scenarios like this way too often.


This fact isn't stated anywhere in the report. Assumptions. Not facts. Not even an educated guess. You can't even say you've seen too many scenarios like this because you don't know the scenario. 

He was summoned to court for allegedly pushing a woman at a party. 

That's it. This is all any of us knows. No one knows if she is seeking damages or if it is the DA's office who decided to press the charge after the incident was reported. Nothing. This thread is a bunch of prognosticating keyboard cowboys jumping to conclusions about something they literally know nothing about besides a half assed headline.

Frankly it's ******* stupid.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

What was the chick doing to make Overeem shove her face?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Stagger back?

A cute 100lbs girl playfully shoved me and I "staggered back".. Two hundred and sixty pounds of ripped muscled furry "shoves" you in the face and all you do is "stagger back". I have my doubts about this story.


Edit: lol furry, nah ima leave it xD


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> This fact isn't stated anywhere in the report. Assumptions. Not facts. Not even an educated guess. You can't even say you've seen too many scenarios like this because you don't know the scenario.
> 
> He was summoned to court for allegedly pushing a woman at a party.
> 
> ...


Frankly, I think this naivete. I was hit by a car last summer and I got, out of the blue and completely unrequested, no less than six letters from lawyers offering to represent me. We live in a litigious society where a chance encounter becomes an irresistable cash cow. Admittedly this could be a case of someone who really hates being shoved and wants to see justice served, and I'll eat crow if that's the case, but I'd bet it's not.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like she took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Frankly, I think this naivete. I was hit by a car last summer and I got, out of the blue and completely unrequested, no less than six letters from lawyers offering to represent me. We live in a litigious society where a chance encounter becomes an irresistable cash cow. Admittedly this could be a case of someone who really hates being shoved and wants to see justice served, and I'll eat crow if that's the case, but I'd bet it's not.


It's naivete to want evidence before coming to a conclusion? Do you realize how retarded that sounds? Let me spell something out for you.

He is being charged with a crime not sued. Being charged with battery in a public venue is not under the woman's control. It's a call by the DA's office. No hint of litigation from what information we have right now. So all you have right now is cynicism based off of ...cynicism.

To me that's stupid. This woman may or may not be a golddigger but nothing suggests that right now other than the people here's belief in how shitty people are. Which is no evidence at all. It's no reason at all.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> It's naivete to want evidence before coming to a conclusion? Do you realize how retarded that sounds? Let me spell something out for you.
> 
> He is being charged with a crime not sued.* Being charged with battery in a public venue is not under the woman's control. It's a call by the DA's office.* No hint of litigation from what information we have right now. So all you have right now is cynicism based off of ...cynicism.
> 
> To me that's stupid. This woman may or may not be a golddigger but nothing suggests that right now other than the people here's belief in how shitty people are. Which is no evidence at all. It's no reason at all.


Actually, she has a LOT to do with it. It's not like she called the cops and said she didn't want prosecution.

In most places even for a department to make a report on such a minimal matter the victim must request prosecution. Hell, in my department if it's a mutual battery and no one wants prosecution we advise them and make them go their separate ways. The only times in CA that things go this far and when the victim pushes for prosecution and / or places them under citizens arrest.

These misdemeanors have a lot more to do with the victim than the D.A.

Also, it's not just about people being shitty. It's about the logistics of a 260 pound body builder type *professional fighter* pushing a female and all she does is "stagger" back. So there's more to this than just a belief in people being gold diggers.

I'm not a reem fan either.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Depends on the state involved. In Missouri the DA's office had a lot more to do with it. They can even decline to prosecute even if the person is pushing for it or do it the other way too. I don't know the laws concerning this in Nevada.

But's it all moot anyway since we know so little about the story.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

if she's not actually harmed the UFC will just step in with their lawyers and intimidate her lawyer so much until he says just give up.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

rabakill said:


> if she's not actually harmed the UFC will just step in with their lawyers and intimidate her lawyer so much until he says just give up.


I highly doubt the UFC lawyers will have anything to do with this case either way! They paid this guy millions, he can get his own lawyer, no need for the UFC to get involved and get accused of intimidation!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


>


I ain't saying shes a gold digger, but she aint calling battery on no broke :thumb02:


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Frankly, I think this naivete. I was hit by a car last summer and I got, out of the blue and completely unrequested, no less than six letters from lawyers offering to represent me. We live in a litigious society where a chance encounter becomes an irresistable cash cow. Admittedly this could be a case of someone who really hates being shoved and wants to see justice served, and I'll eat crow if that's the case, but I'd bet it's not.


Very interesting story and unfortunately I whole heatedly agree with your assessment of society.

The days of getting into bar fights and having a beer with the guy the next time you see him are long gone.

Hell, today you have people trying to sue restaurants because their ****ing coffee was too hot and there was no warning label on it.

We do not have any proof to lean one way or the other, but one can infer from this that the cops weren't called and therefore she likely found out the guy was famous later on.

It's not certain, but anyone with half a brain can deduce, that in this "finger pointing society", nine times out of ten the woman in this scenario is looking for a payday.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> I highly doubt the UFC lawyers will have anything to do with this case either way! They paid this guy millions, he can get his own lawyer, no need for the UFC to get involved and get accused of intimidation!


there are many ways to legally intimidate somebody without saying so explicitly. The UFC has millions on the line with Overeem, how do you think Rampage smashed his truck into a car and got away with it?


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Except no one here is using common sense and there is nothing educated about any assumptions being made. My argument has been we don't actually have any real information on what happened. Not nearly enough to make an educated guess or any real deductions. I'm pointing out how utterly assholish most of the "educated guessers" here are being. No evidence of any kind automatically makes the woman a gold digging whore is everyone's counter argument.
> 
> I feel safe in my logic. How's yours holding up?


Here's a few little facts that will blow your simple little mind. He wasn't arrested........... Had what he done had any severity to it you better believe cops would have been called. Here's another one, she "stumbled".......... It's safe to assume that the fact that she only "stumbled" means that he probably didn't even so much as lean on her. Do you really disagree that these cannot be safely assumed, or do you lack any kind of ability to critically think?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your critical thinking skills. You managed to deduce facts clearly stated in the original article, FTW. Utterly brilliant.

Oh wait... no. The opposite. Stating what something clearly tells you is called regurgitation. It's a trait of bulemics and the ignorant but not - and this is important - critical thinkers.

The failure in this thread is the confusion of cynicism for realism. It's not. Cynicism is the adult form of naivete but not it's opposite. Basing critical assumptions on a lack of faith in humanity is just as faulty as basing it off an unfailing belief in their goodness. Both are biased. Both are wrong.

But at least only one side is being indulged here. I'm done holding a mirror up for you. If you can't see that you are being an asshat nothing I say can convince you. You will assume that your view is the clear one. I, meanwhile, will continue to have a life.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> Congratulations on your critical thinking skills. You managed to deduce facts clearly stated in the original article, FTW. Utterly brilliant.
> 
> Oh wait... no. The opposite. Stating what something clearly tells you is called regurgitation. It's a trait of bulemics and the ignorant but not - and this is important - critical thinkers.
> 
> ...


This is a mixed martial arts public forum not the district attorney's office.

Did you really expect people on here NOT to defend the number 2 ranked HW in the UFC regardless of the amount of information provided?

I can see your logic as do other people I'm sure, but to think people on here are NOT going to express what they think happened, regardless of what assumptions they have to make to jump to those conclusions is what I would define as naivete.

Did you really think you were going to come into this thread and NOT find opinions of what might have happened one way or the other?

Did you expect everyone to have the same boring answer as you: that we shouldn't comment on the case at hand because we know nothing about the details (which is true)?

Maybe you should go read some case citations or something because that material will satisfy a realistic, unbiased, critical thinker like yourself.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Brilliant, Ryan. Defending ignorance and assumptions with condescension and righteousness. Why be right when you can simply talk down to the people who are? It's all so simple.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


>


odiss


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> Brilliant, Ryan. Defending ignorance and assumptions with condescension and righteousness. Why be right when you can simply talk down to the people who are? It's all so simple.


Perhaps you thought my questions were rhetorical, but they were not. So maybe you could answer them?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> Perhaps you thought my questions were rhetorical, but they were not. So maybe you could answer them?


Not rhetorical. Just pointless but if you wish I will answer your questions. I will do so in the order you asked them.

1) I fail to see why him being the number 2 HW in the UFC means a damn thing. It literally has no bearing.

2) I never expected them not to but it is actual naivete to expect no one to call them on jumping to conclusions. They have the right to express their opinion as I have mine to point out the flaws in their statements.

3) Once again I expected opinions but their opinions is not what I came to the thread for. I wanted to read the article. The comments irritated me and I posted. Simple explanation.

4) So right is boring? Using actual critical thinking as opposed to pure reactionary cynicism is boring? Am I wrong to want people to stop and think before they vomit the idiocy inside their heads onto the computer screen? I don't honestly think it's too much to ask.

5) I have read case citations aplenty. Interesting to a point but hardly satisfying in the end. I had enough of them when studying for my degree.

I know the last one was less of a question and more of a insult veiled as a suggestion but I wanted to be thorough. Are you happier now that I have answered your questions? Does it satisfy your thinly veiled sense of self righteousness?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> Not rhetorical. Just pointless but if you wish I will answer your questions. I will do so in the order you asked them.
> 
> 1) I fail to see why him being the number 2 HW in the UFC means a damn thing. It literally has no bearing.
> 
> ...


There it is! The answer I was looking for!

Clearly an educated man such as yourself can understand the monotony of trying to prove such a point on an internet forum where accountability is as scarce as Dana White's hair. 

I know you are right, but that doesn't change the fact that your preaching to the wrong choir.

Quite frankly, I'm tired of listening to you throw around the few words you learned at school like cynicism and self-righteousness. Perhaps it is you that should look in the mirror and perhaps come to the realization that you are the one trying to impose your moral superiority on the ones in this forum?

If you invested as much time trying to get a job as you do on this forum trying to prove every idiocy-vomiting computer warrior, such as myself, wrong, maybe you'd have a job and wouldn't have to pretend you have a job by throwing your weight around in here?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> Quite frankly, I'm tired of listening to you throw around the few words you learned at school like cynicism and self-righteousness. Perhaps it is you that should look in the mirror and perhaps come to the realization that you are the one trying to impose your moral superiority on the ones in this forum?
> 
> If you invested as much time trying to get a job as you do on this forum trying to prove every idiocy-vomiting computer warrior, such as myself, wrong, maybe you'd have a job and wouldn't have to pretend you have a job by throwing your weight around in here?


This part is just confusing. It makes literally no sense. In no way am I trying to impose any form of morality on anyone else. I would never do that because I am not a particularly good person. All I did was point out the fallacies in some arguments. It was all intellectual. There was literally nothing moral in it.

And I have a job. So I'm not really sure where you get this. I actually make decent money. Nothing to brag about but I have what I need and can generally get what I want. I don't know where you would even be able to make this particular inference from anything I have said. 

Is it an insecurity in you that if someone seems smarter they must be compensating for inadequacies? Did something I say give this impression unknowingly? And how does having a debate on a forum equate to me pretending to have a job? How is it throwing my weight around?

This is truly a confusing post based off the worst kind of unreasoning, reactionary bs.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> This part is just confusing. It makes literally no sense. In no way am I trying to impose any form of morality on anyone else. I would never do that because I am not a particularly good person. All I did was point out the fallacies in some arguments. It was all intellectual. There was literally nothing moral in it.
> 
> And I have a job. So I'm not really sure where you get this. I actually make decent money. Nothing to brag about but I have what I need and can generally get what I want. I don't know where you would even be able to make this particular inference from anything I have said.
> 
> ...


Last post for me...

It has become apparent to me that I am conversing with a robot. Robot, what you have referred to above is what we humans like to call a joke. Feel free to laugh. 01001000 01000001 01001000 01000001 in your language I believe.

Everyone else in here gave speculation on what they thought might have happened. You came in here with your air gavel smashing people's opinions because they are making wild accusations. Your essentially saying the only opinion one can have on this matter is not to have an opinion. 

By smashing opinions you are smashing the self-expression and exchange of ideas which is the very thing that makes us human. 

How can you not see the smug superiority you are instilling by doing that?

Reality is you are thinking the very way they want you to in law school; robotic, factual and with justness. 


This is not a court room. This is a place where people come to express their opinions on mma and have a few laughs. 

Somewhere along the way you and I have both lost sight of this.

P.S. You may very well be smarter than me and believe me when I say it doesn't bother me in the least because I know damn well I'm not the smartest person nor do I pretend to be. The fact that I'm replying to you instead of watching the Clippers beat the Jazz has proved this to me.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> Everyone else in here gave speculation on what they thought might have happened. You came in here with your air gavel smashing people's opinions because they are making wild accusations. Your essentially saying the only opinion one can have on this matter is not to have an opinion.
> 
> By smashing opinions you are smashing the self-expression and exchange of ideas which is the very thing that makes us human.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how far off the mark you are with me. I'm not a robot. I simply know how to divorce myself from emotion when considering an issue. I also happen to get annoyed by wild accusations. It really bugs the hell out of me. It's not smug superiority. It's annoyance.

And I didn't attend law school. I have a bachelor's in criminology (that I don't use) that sit's next to my bachelor degrees in marine biology (which I don't use) and psychology focused on body language and verbal cues (which I don't use).* I'm a writer by trade. Fantasy, horror... that kind of stuff. Repressing creativity runs against the grain. 

On the other hand crushing wild, irritating spouting of nonsense is a pleasure to be enjoyed with a nice glass of scotch.

* By the by every time I tell someone I have three degrees and I don't use any of them I feel a little less intelligent. I need a drink.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> You have no idea how far off the mark you are with me. I'm not a robot. I simply know how to divorce myself from emotion when considering an issue. I also happen to get annoyed by wild accusations. It really bugs the hell out of me. It's not smug superiority. It's annoyance.
> 
> And I didn't attend law school. I have a bachelor's in criminology (that I don't use) that sit's next to my bachelor degrees in marine biology (which I don't use) and psychology focused on body language and verbal cues (which I don't use).* I'm a writer by trade. Fantasy, horror... that kind of stuff. Repressing creativity runs against the grain.
> 
> ...


I told myself I wasn't going to bite, but I can't resist.

Now that you've loosened up and have admitted you get kicks out of smashing incoherent arguments, will you admit that coming into this particular thread where everyone is going to have an opinion that is incoherent probably wasn't the best idea?

How many times can you swing that gavel in 1 thread? lol

Also, I knew if I said "you are thinking the very way they want you to in law school; robotic, factual and with justness" that you'd bite. I worded it that way so there was no rebuttal to it when you came at me with what you actually went to school for, which is impressive I might add. I didn't actually say you went to law school. I said that you were thinking like they want you to in law school.

Anyways I respect that you use reason and logic to justify what you write. Honestly, the forum could probably use more of that. I got into this argument with Kreed the other day and it was like talking to a racist brick wall.

Enjoy your scotch.

Peace,

Ryan


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> Also, I knew if I said "you are thinking the very way they want you to in law school; robotic, factual and with justness" that you'd bite. I worded it that way so there was no rebuttal to it when you came at me with what you actually went to school for, which is impressive I might add. I didn't actually say you went to law school. I said that you were thinking like they want you to in law school.


Isn't that the way we should always think? With facts and justness?

Honestly I'm not sure why I ever learned to think this way anymore. All it does is give me headaches.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> Isn't that the way we should always think? With facts and justness?
> 
> *Honestly I'm not sure why I ever learned to think this way anymore.* All it does is give me headaches.


The use of past and present tense in this sentence confused the hell out of me. I had to read it 3 times. It still doesn't make sense, but I know what you mean.

Scotch should clear your headache. Til morning when you'll have a worse one.

Cheers


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

That's called being up for 24+ hours. Sleep and I have never been close friends. I think I'm going to try and get better acquainted with sleep though. Starting now.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> And another brilliant completely uniformed opinion on the situation. Does no one realize how ignorant they are looking in this thread? Seriously?


You could say you are "staggered" by the ignorance... would have made your whole argument much more amusing.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

All of this... over a ******* battery. These things literally happen about 10 times a day in the 7 square mile city I work in. This is just ridiculous. 

And yes, 90% of them are either mutual or complete bullshit to begin with.

Can we all wait to see what happens during court before we have another 10 page thread on this?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

this thread = poop!

How is that for critical thinking and insight!


----------

